# Linksys WUSB11 v. 2.8 USB Wireless adapter work in Linux?

## pioto

Hi, I just got a Linksys WUSB11 version 2.8 cheap on eBay... I knew that some versions, namely 2.6 were supported by the linux-wlan-ng project. The v2.6 was pre-Cisco buyout of Linksys, the 2.8 is post... Anyone know if this will work, and with what drivers? Or, am I gonna have to go and re-sell this?  Thanks!

----------

## madmango

I think this is it, at least, I'm hoping, seeing as I just got one of those also.

http://at76c503a.berlios.de/

----------

## kalisphoenix

Either of you having problems with the damn thing just randomly deciding to stop passing packets?

----------

## pioto

i couldn't even get it working right in windows, so i my bro for a bridge... ahh, zero thought hookup, works w/ the ethernet port...

----------

## rush_ad

it wont work with gentoo ut of box. but once you install wlan-ng it should work. i really want to see wlan-ng and ndiswrapper on gentoo live cd.

----------

## LaFolle

Is WUSB54GC ver 3 (linksys) supported?

******output of dmesg | tail ******

```

[12246.702038] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[12246.806247] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[12246.857553] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

[12246.857559] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[12246.908261] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[12246.961304] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

[12246.961310] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[12247.035234] usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

[12247.041850] usb 2-1: udev 5, busnum 2, minor = 132

[12247.041855] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1737, idProduct=0077

[12247.041860] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[12247.041866] usb 2-1: Product: 802.11 g WLAN

[12247.041870] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Ralink

[12247.041874] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 1.0

[12247.042031] usb 2-1: uevent

[12247.042174] usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

[12247.042179] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[12247.042430] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[12247.043346] usb 2-1: uevent

[12247.043593] usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

```

*******Output of lsusb******

```

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1737:0077 Linksys 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB 2.0 Camera

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

----------

